
Ask HN: Where do you go to discuss computer architecture patterns? - kisamoto
Problem: Designing a new architecture at work for asynchronous batch processing on AWS and want to get feedback or suggestions on potential architectural patterns before implementing.<p>Are there any general places to reach out to fellow architects?<p>Stack Overflow is more programming related. It may fall under &#x2F;r&#x2F;sysadmin but not really &#x2F;r&#x2F;devops. HN more news and discussions rather than technical specific challenges.
======
mindcrime
[https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com](https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com)
is probably the best bet I can think of.

